# Hurricane 4/7, Killed the Bluegills



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Headed out around 9am and started tearing up the bass around 10am. Stopped counting after 15. Did manage the first shellcracker on bed but the water is still a little cool at 65-66'. Should be soon that the crackers get on bed good. Home by 4 and after a pile of fish and another gator sighting the boat is cleaned up. Sorry no fish pictures, all were released and I left the phone in the truck. 

BTW, had the Humminbird with DI for the first time and all I can say is it is BADASS. 

Here's a pic of some of the Bluegills I killed.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like you were one over the limit.........................


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What did you use to get their mouth's to open???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase....... red bellies are better!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Forgot to post the Bald Eagle picture. He was sitting right at the boat ramp.


----------

